# Canadian electrical code changes??



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

scott_8222 said:


> I have heard rumours that a 2010 edition of the CEC is suppose to be in enforcement right now? Im not sure if this is true as the last code book issued was 2009. Any ideas?? How often are new code books released?


 The newest book is 2009 and they used to be released every 4 year but have switched to every 3 years like the American code book so they can both make changes at the same time. I think it came into effect in last fall in BC but it would probably be different in Alberta since each province makes amendments and then provincial government has to find time to pass it as law(between their long vacations and arguments with each other).


----------

